# Puppy groups? Trainers in Northern VA??



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

Are there any GS puppy groups around the northern Va area? I'd like to get her a little fun time with something around her size/age. I tried signing up on the German Shepard Club of America but their online link wasn't working.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HAve you found any general puppy kindergarden/classes? They may be an ideal way to start off and meet other people with pups your dogs age.


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> HAve you found any general puppy kindergarden/classes? They may be an ideal way to start off and meet other people with pups your dogs age.


The only class I know of is Petsmart's class. I ran into the trainer there the other day, but I wasn't all that happy with how she was doing things when she was interacting with my pup. I've been training her with certain words and she tried to change those words on the spot. Not too thrilled with her. Their trainer I had when Tanis (my older dog) was around was great. Not so much for this one. If you happen to know of a good class in my area I'd love any suggestions!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Megan Judge of Haus Juris in Manassas (near Nokesville) often runs puppy kindergarten classes for people who have her puppies. You might see if she is doing one anytime soon.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks BlackthornGSD, I'm thinking we have other members in Northern VA... you all snowed in??


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Where in Northern Virginia are you? I don't know of any GSD-specific classes, but there are two all-breed places I would go to.

Opportunity Barks does puppy classes in Arlington and Herndon. Erin is great for house manners and pet obedience. 

And A Click Above has classes in Leesburg. This is primarily an agility and obedience facility, so they may be more geared to those goals in their puppy classes.


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

TaraM1285 said:


> Where in Northern Virginia are you? I don't know of any GSD-specific classes, but there are two all-breed places I would go to.
> 
> Opportunity Barks does puppy classes in Arlington and Herndon. Erin is great for house manners and pet obedience.
> 
> And A Click Above has classes in Leesburg. This is primarily an agility and obedience facility, so they may be more geared to those goals in their puppy classes.


I'm in Manassas. I'd prefer a trainer that isn't going to try to change the way I am training her now.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Megan Judge, as mentioned by BlackthornGSD above, is in Nokesville. I think she does marker training with her puppy classes. I have a friend who has one of her puppies and took the class. She's also a member here, so if your interested in that option, I can see if she will hop on if you have questions.

How are you training now? All the trainers I mentioned do marker or clicker training.


----------



## JackShepherd (Dec 16, 2010)

This site isn't specific to Northern VA but I went to Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup and searched for groups in my area related to dogs and found a couple good ones, they will email you when they have events (like group hikes) and also about other dog friendly events in your area. I would definitely reccommend that you check it out!


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

TaraM1285 said:


> Megan Judge, as mentioned by BlackthornGSD above, is in Nokesville. I think she does marker training with her puppy classes. I have a friend who has one of her puppies and took the class. She's also a member here, so if your interested in that option, I can see if she will hop on if you have questions.
> 
> How are you training now? All the trainers I mentioned do marker or clicker training.


I'm just doing hand and verbal. My dad is a former police K9 officer and trainer. He has been breeding and training dogs for years, though he doesn't really do K9 or security training anymore, and he's not really into the big breedign like he use to. He just has a couple litters a year anymore. But my dog will be going back for the full K9 and SAR training, including gun control, etc. so we do things like heel and walk on the left side as opposed to the right. Most trainers I've talked to don't seem to care about that, I just don't want to run into a difference of how things should be done and then it becomes a problem. I'm really just looking for a socialization group as opposed to a trainer. She and I are going back this spring to start the beginning part of the training, as well as to start the evaluation for the rest of her training later in life. 

I take her out a lot for walks, to petsmart, I've taken her to work as well to make sure she's socialized, but I want a little more dog socialization for her since she is a bit too energetic for my male still.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

If you want to drive out to Ballston, Woofs has a free puppy party on Saturdays. I have never been to Woofs, it was recommended to me by someone else, but it sounds more along the lines of what you're looking for.


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

TaraM1285 said:


> If you want to drive out to Ballston, Woofs has a free puppy party on Saturdays. I have never been to Woofs, it was recommended to me by someone else, but it sounds more along the lines of what you're looking for.


That's exactly what I'm looking for! Thanks!


----------

